# Aquos TV failure to connect



## yaya2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

having the same problem with my Aquos TV. We have a 2wire router, that is directly connected to a home computer. all other computers are connected via wireless with no problems. I have followed the manual instructions, the TV finds the router with enough bars, input the wep key, but it fails to connect.

any suggestions? below is my network output from my laptop (wireless)

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2A-7C-8F-4E-3A-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-7C-8F-4E-3A-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c30:849f:21f0:fad%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 14, 2012 8:14:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 15, 2012 8:14:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 388005007
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-EB-A2-50-1C-75-08-C4-CB-DB
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-C4-CB-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2005:333b:9ca6:c93b(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2005:333b:9ca6:c93b%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{73C0F5D8-9A94-4A58-A90E-A3688EB0750F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{53277ED1-A333-4E41-94A8-8245F7F2F5B9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I will get this split and create a new thread. This is to avoid confusion.

First off though, are you sure the key is correct? What is the model number of the TV?


----------



## yaya2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, The key is correct, it works with all the laptops and iphones etc.... the TV is a Sharp Aquos LC-60LE830U with wireless Wi-Fi. Whats curious, is that the TV isn't listed on my 2wire home portal, everything else is whether it's connected or not.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your router can't list devices that aren't connected to it.

WEP is not secure. First disable security entirely and verify you can connect. Then enable WPA2.


----------



## yaya2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have disabled security and i'm still able to connect to the internet. after enabling WPA2 the set-up was fairly easy! Thank you very much 
I will pass on the word for this web-site, again I appreciate all the help.


----------

